# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Video Linq to sql basic(c#)

## huubacdo

http://www.mediafire.com/?4mf3pxhby8hr2ty

http://www.mediafire.com/?uz6x8sjjxxm7zp8

----------

